# Java Fern leaves are stiff



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

i got some Java Fern Microsorum pteropus two weeks ago. it looks nice and green. The leaves are stiff but not brittle and standing straight up. is this normal for the Java Fern?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. If you got your plants from a commercial source, they may have been grown emersed, which produces somewhat stiffer leaves. But they will always be pretty sturdy, even if not quite so vertical.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank You...


----------

